# Stillwater Police OIS Q5 by PO



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

They exhausted every resource. I will say the second he left the side walk and ran toward the officer it should have been game on!






Keaton Larson was bleeding from his neck and carrying a razor blade in one hand and a large kitchen knife in the other when police officers arrived at his house in Stillwater in November.

Body-worn camera footage released Wednesday by the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension in connection with the fatal officer-involved shooting on Nov. 21 shows Larson, 22, walking slowly down his front walk wearing a dark shirt and underwear. His feet are bare.

Stillwater police officer Hunter Julien, who was not wearing his body-worn camera, can be heard on other officers' videos engaging with Larson for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

RodneyFarva said:


> They exhausted every resource. I will say the second he left the side walk and ran toward the officer it should have been game on!


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Can't really see the most important part (the shooting) but this is a great situation for a 40mm and or a beanbag shotgun. Used properly, the shooting itself probably could have been avoided. We've used both, especially the 40mm, which has proven to be an excellent tool in these types of situations.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Or...when they are bent on killing, perhaps dicking around with LL is putting Officers in danger...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

If you have the tools, and enough officers for lethal cover, and the training to maintain tactics and composure, it's a valid option. Not many departments have all 3. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

